# Awesome fishing and a healthy Bay Complex! EPIC



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Epic days out here and it just seems to keep on getting better. I have fished 4 days in a row with clients until yesterday which was Thanksgiving so I decided to roll out to the deer camp, and each day has produced limits plus on Trout and Reds. I am not by any means bragging, I'm just trying to tell you how good the fishing has been out here. A few of those days scared me a bit with the mornings starting off with no wind and the fish not really wanting to fire up at daylight as they have been typically doing, but I could set a timer to go off everyday this past week and the feeding would begin. I've really been enjoying that start off time on the bite really, because it's been giving us the time to kick back, take some photos and get everything prepared without having to get in a hurry and enjoying the beauty out here, because the sun rises have been beautiful!
As of now the wade fishing and the drift fishing have been pretty much the same. Drifting and wading the drop offs and cuts with active bait activity and also some bird working to mix all that up has been my go to. The fact is the fish are pretty much feeding on one thing and that one thing has been shrimp. The Bay and the intercoastal are holding record amounts of shrimp this year and I'm going to blame this on Hurricane Harvey due to the extreme amount of water that was pushed way back in the marsh and back lakes that have probably not seen water like that in years. What you get when that happens is a very strong hatch of shrimp that are slowly getting blown out of those areas every time we have a strong cold front blowing down the Tx coast . All of this just creates a perfect scenario for a strong healthy complex with awesome fishing.
Well sure appreciate you reading the reports and looking forward to many more. I Have some really quick openings that have just became opened due to a client getting sick, they are Nov 3o'th and Dec 1'st. Also Have scattered dates opened in December and January, give me a shout and we'll surely find you a date. "Ask about my winter time specials" and don't forget it's that time of year to be starting off fishing for those big girl Trout. It's going to be an epic year for the hogs because we are already on them and not going to be uncommon to be landing 8-9lb Trout on a regular basis.
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
[email protected]
www.capthollisforrester.com
#outcast_rods #downsouthlures #grindterminaltackle #7dayaddiction #redtailoptix


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

